# Hello all members.



## Catmandoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello I have a dilemma. I have a a Pepsi Cola dug from a dump in Suffolk, Va. Dump in the 1870s-1900s. I am unable to find a listing on this bottle. Hoping someone may be able to help. The bottle is from Suffolk Va.  Thanks Catmandoo


----------



## brent little (Jan 6, 2021)

Check with Southern Searcher on Youtube thats in his state i think.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 6, 2021)

brent little said:


> Check with Southern Searcher on Youtube thats in his state i think.



Southern Searchers is from North Carolina and is based outta Selma NC where his shop is one of the states he digs is West Virginia but yeah he should be a useful source. Hes a collector of straight sided cokes and pepsis.

Channel link: https://www.youtube.com/user/swbottles

Link to his shop on google maps:


			selma nc bottle shop - Google Search


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 6, 2021)

Catmandoo said:


> Hello I have a dilemma. I have a a Pepsi Cola dug from a dump in Suffolk, Va. Dump in the 1870s-1900s. I am unable to find a listing on this bottle. Hoping someone may be able to help. The bottle is from Suffolk Va.  Thanks CatmandooView attachment 216645View attachment 216646View attachment 216647View attachment 216648View attachment 216649


Im a novice when it comes to this but from what I have learned and can tell Id say its from between 1905 to 1918 hope this may help if not you could ask Southern Searcher.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 6, 2021)

heres a link to one that looks like yours from 1912 









						1912 RARE EXTRA LARGE SLUG PLATE PEPSI COLA bottle SUFFOLK VA VIRGINIA | #436949088
					

Hello again friends,offered here is a NICE EXTRA LARGE SLUG PLATE BIM PEPSI:COLA bottle from SUFFOLK VIRGINIA. Embossed with “REGISTERED” across the shoulder area, at mid-body within a LARGE OVAL SLUG




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## brent little (Jan 7, 2021)

Im thinking thats a pretty good Pepsi.I only collect pre 1870 stuff. But that bottle would turn me to collect hand finished crowns,beautiful bottle.


----------

